# Critique on me mostly



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to handle a few show dogs so I have been practicing on my stacking. You can critique my dog but i just mostly want to see if he is stacked right.He is 15 months and my baby. Thank you









I know he is not a show dog but he is my baby boy


















Thanks for looking


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks pretty good but you might want to check on his front paws being in line.

Also if you can train him to do it, it always looks better to have your dog actually walk into a pose rather than placing him in it. most all of the top speciality pro handlers seem to favor this.

Another hint would be to go look at many shows and watch the pros do it!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok thank you








At the last Seiger Dig Show I took a class on how to stack and all that stuff.
They told me to try and walk him into a stack but I failed.

I will try and work on having him walk into it.
Thank you


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am sure you know you have too much hardware on his neck. From what I've heard, handlers like to train the dog in the show collar so he knows what to expect with that collar on. It just helps make it clearer to the dog what's going on.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

just a few tips from a non expert, his front legs have to be under his body more, perfectly straight up and down, and his back hock is also supposed to be straight up and down. Also he should look forward cause his body almost looks curved. I keep practicing so my dog will hold it and stay, not doing too well myself. So I keep working and walking around.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I am not training him to be a show dog i just was practicing with him after I worked on his obedience. I am only 12 so with that collar I can handle him easier. I work on having him stay after I do it and he is getting pretty good. I practice on him mostly every day.

I got a handbook on how the legs should look but it is easier to practica and see on a real dog.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

If you can get ahold of a mirror, you can place that against a wall and that way you can see what you are doing while you are stacking.

I agree with the others, the front legs should be a little straighter under the body, and the hock should also be straight up and down, at a 90degree angle to the ground.

Your front legs are pretty close, I find that getting the dog's attention and getting them to lean forward towards that makes for a prettier picture, this is why some handlers throw treats or toys (which many other exhibitors and judges find rude). When I am trying to take stacked photos on my own at home, I place the feet, put the dog in a stay, then throw toys in front of them to get them to look forward.

Don't know which venue you are planning to show in, SV, AKC, UKC, but I know for AKC and UKC you want to make sure the show collar is right underneath the jawline, so as high up on the neck as possible, this shows the head off better.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you that is very good advice. I dont know what I am going to show in yet. Thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you start that pretty boy in rally-o? That will give you some experience and it should be fun for you!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

We did put him in a German Shepherd show with a German judge but that is it. What is a rally-o?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

even tho your not going to show him, you should check around for some handling classes and use him as your 'project' )) I loved handling classes, they were a night out with dog lovers, I learned alot, and had fun with my dog )

He is VERY handsome!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rally obedience. Look it up on google. It's alot of fun and I think a kid would especially enjoy it.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok thank you very muuch. I have done some show training with him and it is a lot of fun. I am training him for shutzhund right now and am going hopefully for my BH in January.


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

Good job so far, Karrie. I would try putting his back legs closer together, not so wide apart. Think of the back leg that is more forward as his "support leg". In order, when I stack a dog, I do the front legs first, being sure they are right underneath him, straight up and down. Your dog is just a tiny bit, what we call "pegged" or a little out in front of him. The back legs aren't too bad, but too wide of a stance. Then, once I get him where I want him, I push down slightly at the shoulders to que him that I want him to stay in that position. It also makes sure he is comfortable. If he is not comfortable in the position, he will move. A mirror is excellent advice! Good luck!~ He is a nice boy!


----------

